# Nemesis Bike Club



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cant wait.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Hope it comes out January, unlike Pedal Scrapers or Finest Kreations website :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2006, 04:40 PM~6373267
> *Hope it comes out January, unlike Pedal Scrapers or Finest Kreations website  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2006, 04:40 PM~6373267
> *Hope it comes out January, unlike Pedal Scrapers or Finest Kreations website  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2006, 02:40 PM~6373267
> *Hope it comes out January, unlike Pedal Scrapers or Finest Kreations website  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

so is man of steel in nemesis? just making sure, cause I dont see him posting on this subject. (really, Im not trying to start anything)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 15 2006, 03:40 PM~6373267
> *Hope it comes out January, unlike Pedal Scrapers or Finest Kreations website  :biggrin:
> *


damn.. he put it out there like that huh... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Oct 16 2006, 01:40 AM~6373267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys always gotta bring that shit up don't ya? Well it ain't happening with Rollerz. Just know that I was not the guy to blame for the failure of Finest Kreations' website or Pedal Scrapers, that was someone else's responsibility.

Rollerz Only Bikes' page will be up as soon as I can finalize it with the RO main webmaster.

Congrats Nemesis BC. The front page is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see no one put ur name in this.. so why should u care...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6376023
> *see no one put ur name in this.. so why should u care...
> *


I dunno, it just upsets me too that the guy never followed through with those websites. I just don't want peeps thinkin it was me cuz it wasn't


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

congrats nemesis bike club and dont worry tony we all know it was not your fault. it was only the person who never comes threw with anything


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 16 2006, 03:06 PM~6375636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I no way did i mean for my first comment to sound negative, i want this site to be up, it would be good to have it up and running, the more sites the better and bigger lowrider bikes will become


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I would like to Thank my Homie for putting it down!!!!!
MOS is part of Nemesis!

You think that was sweet wait till January!!!

Peace


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2006, 10:22 PM~6375991
> *You guys always gotta bring that shit up don't ya?  Well it ain't happening with Rollerz.  Just know that I was not the guy to blame for the failure of Finest Kreations' website or Pedal Scrapers, that was someone else's responsibility.
> 
> Rollerz Only Bikes' page will be up as soon as I can finalize it with the RO main webmaster.
> ...


No ones pointing the finger at you homie. I think we all just hate it when people say there going to do things and they never do. Put out the RO website and people wont have anything bad to say about anything.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

No prob my dude! Just want to say 2007 is going to be a good year lots of surprises.

 



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 20 2006, 10:04 PM~6412433
> *I would like to Thank my Homie for putting it down!!!!!
> MOS is part of Nemesis!
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 4 2006, 12:36 AM~6501616
> *No prob my dude! Just want to say 2007 is going to be a good year lots of surprises.
> 
> 
> *


Like what?


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

cool..... cant wait to see it


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:
LOL
Everyone will see!!! All im going to say is the Lowrider Bike Game is going to where its suppose to be next year!!!

COOL




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 09:38 AM~6502664
> *Like what?
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 4 2006, 07:40 PM~6505065
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> LOL
> Everyone will see!!! All im going to say is the Lowrider Bike Game is going to where its suppose to be next year!!!
> ...


Tell your president Rec said whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 4 2006, 06:40 PM~6505065
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> LOL
> Everyone will see!!! All im going to say is the Lowrider Bike Game is going to where its suppose to be next year!!!
> ...


Where is it supposed to be? You mean arizona? This is probably going to be the best website ever huh?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 4 2006, 08:40 PM~6505065
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> LOL
> Everyone will see!!! All im going to say is the Lowrider Bike Game is going to where its suppose to be next year!!!
> ...


no ugly ass prophecy or shitty shaped dragon trikes only in my dreams


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that is cool.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Were bringing it....and were coming strong!!!!!!!!

Like my homie said the Game is going to change!!!!!!

Get your cameras ready and a towel to wipe the drool from your chin!!!



PEACE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wassup LAYITLOW! Hey were not here to talk shit but from Las Vegas of 06 our whole game plan has changed. If you thought Superman was radical then..... all I have to say is its about time a Lowrider Bike Club comes up and shows what there capable of there have been alot of clubs in the past like FK, Legions, Elite and UCE that repped hard but we think its about time to show what we have.

Any real riders who are interested in joining Nemeis just PM us.
Nemeis B.C. has been around along time we would like to expand our services and know how to anyone positive. We are accpeting apps for Full Custom and Radical bikes
only at this time. So if you think you got what it takes contact NemesisBC407 or Hermanos of Peace.


This was just a sample......!!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

What do you have to do to get in the culb.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Currently where looking for potential members that are dedicated to building Lowrider Bicycles on a show quality level. More importantly we are looking for the personality quality of the person. Also looking for Full Custom or Radical bike builders for now, until the club gets to its peak in quality from members.

So if you think you have what it takes just post your bike or send me a PM with your info, we are here to help as well. We have all the major hookups with Paint, Custom parts, upholstery and anything else that we could possibly help with.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 12 2006, 07:33 AM~6551414
> *Wassup LAYITLOW! Hey were not here to talk shit but from Las Vegas of 06 our whole game plan has changed. If you thought Superman was radical then..... all I have to say is its about time a Lowrider Bike Club comes up and shows what there capable of there have been alot of clubs in the past like FK, Legions, Elite and UCE that repped hard but we think its about time to show what we have.
> 
> Any real riders who are interested in joining Nemeis just PM us.
> ...


rec looks mad :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 12 2006, 05:33 PM~6551414
> *Wassup LAYITLOW! Hey were not here to talk shit but from Las Vegas of 06 our whole game plan has changed. If you thought Superman was radical then..... all I have to say is its about time a Lowrider Bike Club comes up and shows what there capable of there have been alot of clubs in the past like FK, Legions, Elite and UCE that repped hard but we think its about time to show what we have.
> 
> Any real riders who are interested in joining Nemeis just PM us.
> ...



Hey isn't that a TonyO pic? :scrutinize: You owe me free parts for being in violation of copyrighted material :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 12 2006, 06:33 AM~6551414
> *Wassup LAYITLOW! Hey were not here to talk shit but from Las Vegas of 06 our whole game plan has changed. If you thought Superman was radical then..... all I have to say is its about time a Lowrider Bike Club comes up and shows what there capable of there have been alot of clubs in the past like FK, Legions, Elite and UCE that repped hard but we think its about time to show what we have.
> 
> Any real riders who are interested in joining Nemeis just PM us.
> ...


Is this the only nemesis bike that has been out in the last 5 years? What kind of bike are you working on?


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you remember some of the earlier bikes we had in our club, Star Wars, Kurupt, Superman, Spider man themed. We are working on coming out strong in 07 hopefully in Phoenix AZ we will be able to show some new bikes. We are just putting it out there if anyone was wondering we are still around. Just letting homies know whatsup.




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2006, 08:09 PM~6562081
> *Is this the only nemesis bike that has been out in the last 5 years? What kind of bike are you working on?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 13 2006, 07:48 PM~6562313
> *If you remember some of the earlier bikes we had in our club, Star Wars, Kurupt, Superman, Spider man themed. We are working on coming out strong in 07 hopefully in Phoenix AZ we will be able to show some new bikes. We are just putting it out there if anyone was wondering we are still around. Just letting homies know whatsup.
> *


I remember those bikes but those came out back in the late 90's early 2000's. Im just wondering what you guys have been working on this whole time? Have you guys just been concentrating on superman? I think its the only nemesis bike that has come out in the last 5 years right? Or am I wrong? :dunno:


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I mean we have concentrated on Superman mostly only because we were trying so hard to get Lowrider Bike of the Year, but we have some new plans that might help that, so we arent worried alot of our members where just doing personal real life things now there ready to get things back on track. But your right we have only had Superman out. But some old legendary bikes might just come back out again you never know.

We are looking to expand slowly....but we want to keep it a close knit family.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Nov 23 2006, 09:13 AM~6623484
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

go finish the mutha fucken site!


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Your dam right i should!!!!



> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 09:22 PM~6631701
> *go finish the mutha fucken site!
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY NEMESIS WHATS YOUR REAL NAME HOMIE


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE PEEPS OUT THERE I KNOW IM LATE BUT HEY BETTER LATE THEN NEVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

have a happy halloween!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2006, 06:48 PM~6673341
> *have a happy halloween!!!!!!!!
> *


Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Oct 15 2006, 10:59 AM~6372450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301969
If your club president has time for a website he should have time to work on peoples parts he sure gives Nemesis B.C a bad name for buissness not talking shit but when you 
have been waiting for your parts for more then 5 months it aint cool so if yall are rip off you sure aint hard to find  people just want info and if you come and reply again what i said its cool theres like 3 people that feel the same


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

I THINK THEY ARE A BUNCH OF RIP OFFS USING OTHER PEOPLES MONEY TO BUILD THERE SHIT.... MY HOMIE HAS BEEN WAITING FOR MONTHS FOR HIS STUFF AND NOTHING YET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

well this cant be good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Dec 3 2006, 09:27 PM~6684824
> *I THINK THEY ARE A BUNCH OF RIP OFFS USING OTHER PEOPLES MONEY TO  BUILD THERE SHIT.... MY HOMIE HAS BEEN WAITING FOR MONTHS FOR HIS STUFF AND NOTHING YET
> *


WTF are you bro? That shit didn't come from me that's for sure. 

They ain't like that, they aren't out to rip people off. So they got a little delay, they're back on track and busting ass to get shit done. Just because things don't get done on time don't mean they're not going to get done.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I THINK YOU SHOULD JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP SCHWINN IF YA DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT THEY ARE NOT RIP OFFS AT ALL DAMN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 4 2006, 08:30 AM~6690192
> *WTF are you bro?  That shit didn't come from me that's for sure.  They ain't like that, they aren't out to rip people off.  So they got a little delay, they're back on track and busting ass to get shit done.  Just because things don't get done on time don't mean they're not going to get done.
> *


FELLIN GUILTY.... NO ONE EVER MENTIONED YOUR NAME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 4 2006, 08:11 PM~6694919
> *FELLIN GUILTY.... NO ONE EVER MENTIONED YOUR NAME :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 5 2006, 07:11 AM~6694919
> *FELLIN GUILTY.... NO ONE EVER MENTIONED YOUR NAME :biggrin:
> *


No but he seen the chit in the other topic  All I gotta say is be patient fookers and you'll get your parts, they are not out to rip anyone off.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

X2


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Dec 6 2006, 12:56 AM~6700294
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



TTT for the website. You got any new screen shots?


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

whats up! I know those guys and they would never do that! 
To them Its Familia first. 

I am new to this site.
So far its ok!

Whats up to my homies in NEMESIS B.C.
Whats up to the PAZ BROTHERs!
HOPE all is well!

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt i think we are all over the whole thing i think it was all miscommunication and misunderstanding


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah , I mean those guys will give the shirt off their back. I know they have gone thru stuff that anyone on here couldnt imagine! They are private and dont really like to let anyone know what they are going thru, but then you have those people that talk crap. But that is what makes the world go round!

And their work is off the hook!
The come up with some crazy stuff!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

come to think about it i need a new shirt also hmmmmm i wonder what size they wear lol


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL!

Have you seen those guys!!!
I swear one of them is like 6'4"!!

But, no on the real they are down to earth, but I wouldnt mess with them.
They are going to start on my stuff in Jan. They have some crazy designs!


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL!

Have you seen those guys!!!
I swear one of them is like 6'4"!!

But, no on the real they are down to earth, but I wouldnt mess with them.
They are going to start on my stuff in Jan. They have some crazy designs!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wouldnt mess with me lol j/k what theme are u doin on your ride


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

you will see


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

when u gonna have it done cause this year is my last run bro and then im done and gonna start a car and just do work for other peoples bikes until my son gets older and wants a bike then i will build another one but imma just do fenders and frames for people


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know. I am in no rush. Going to take my time and have patience to build it right!

I have the right people doing it. So you can imagine how it will look


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

wanna say whats up to my NEMESIS Brothers out there!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Dec 14 2006, 07:03 PM~6759679
> *wanna say whats up to my NEMESIS Brothers out there!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> *



hoe hoe hoe to you too buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This site doesnt work homie.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 08:12 PM~6878438
> *This site doesnt work homie.
> *


:roflmao: maybe they meant 2009? :dunno:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

dang


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2007, 02:12 PM~6878438
> *This site doesnt work homie.
> *


no still doesnt ! its doesnt even own the name of the url damn we got juked ! :angry: not impressed ! 










not finish the mutha fucken site !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess I can wait.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 15 2007, 03:16 AM~6983306
> *TTT
> *


not yet ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 14 2007, 09:28 PM~6989146
> *not yet ???
> *


nope.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, they owned themselvs.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 14 2007, 09:42 PM~6989285
> *damn, they owned themselvs.
> *


x2


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

DOnt worry homies......you will see what we have!


Patience is virtue


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 15 2007, 02:30 PM~6994042
> *DOnt worry homies......you will see what we have!
> Patience is virtue
> *


Word?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 16 2007, 01:30 AM~6994042
> *DOnt worry homies......you will see what we have!
> Patience is virtue
> *


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello Layitlow~

We apologize on the hold of our debut, but as the homie said fine wine takes time and great things come to those who are patient. Well just wanted to give an update on whats going on with the site. We actually changed colors because black is not our club color so we used this blue to represent. Also will be adding more detail and graphics to the main landing page. We are scheduled to launch in two weeks. So please be patient was we bring you what you have been missing for quite a while. 

As you all know the PAZ brothers are apart of some great Lowrider history- just to name a few bikes Star Wars, Superman, Kurupt, dark spiderman themed two wheel. Nemesis Bike club is in its growing stage and we encourage anyone interested in joining or anyone interested in knowing more about us to hit us up. So sit back and relax we will be up and running soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 19 2007, 04:12 AM~7024841
> *Hello Layitlow~
> 
> We apologize on the hold of our debut, but as the homie said fine wine takes time and great things come to those who are patient. Well just wanted to give an update on whats going on with the site. We actually changed colors because black is not our club color so we used this blue to represent. Also will be adding more detail and graphics to the main landing page. We are scheduled to launch in two weeks. So please be patient was we bring you what you have been missing for quite a while.
> ...



Don't even trip buddy these fools iz impatient as hell. They be the types that get pissed off about the length of time it takes for a toilet to flush :uh: 


Do what you gotta do to make sure it comes out right the way YOU want it :thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Superman just one of the legendary bikes Nemesis has in there arsenal.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 18 2007, 06:12 PM~7024841
> *Hello Layitlow~
> 
> We apologize on the hold of our debut, but as the homie said fine wine takes time and great things come to those who are patient. Well just wanted to give an update on whats going on with the site. We actually changed colors because black is not our club color so we used this blue to represent. Also will be adding more detail and graphics to the main landing page. We are scheduled to launch in two weeks. So please be patient was we bring you what you have been missing for quite a while.
> ...


How is it going out there MATT?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup MAN! Why does everyone think im Nemesis 407 all of a sudden?
I keep telling you guys im not down with Nemesis or any bike club for that matter, so just chill actually its just a very funny coincidence that 407 is an area code in Florida. And why would I make another screen name? Well anyways whatsup looks like the PAZ brothers doing big things.



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 22 2007, 01:01 PM~7054535
> *How is it going out there MATT?
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SO HOW BOUT YOUR DISPLAY I SEEN IT LOOKS CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks man! I appreciate that Gene and Nate put it down man! Yeah it was a work in progress.



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 02:27 PM~7055262
> *SO HOW BOUT YOUR DISPLAY I SEEN IT LOOKS CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH I KNOW THEY DID YOU GET IT YET


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 22 2007, 02:20 PM~7055199
> *Wassup MAN! Why does everyone think im Nemesis 407 all of a sudden?
> I keep telling you guys im not down with  Nemesis or any bike club for that matter, so just chill actually its just a very funny coincidence that 407 is an area code in Florida. And why would I make another screen name? Well anyways whatsup looks like the PAZ brothers doing big things.
> *


For man who don't care about bikes anymore he sure jump on this topic fast!  When was the last time you post Matt?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

O SNAP


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 22 2007, 11:56 AM~7053243
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That bike is from back in the day!

Small Change.

Wait till I bust out the full custom 20" bike

NEMESIS doing it BIG


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 18 2007, 08:12 PM~7024841
> *Hello Layitlow~
> 
> We apologize on the hold of our debut, but as the homie said fine wine takes time and great things come to those who are patient. Well just wanted to give an update on whats going on with the site. We actually changed colors because black is not our club color so we used this blue to represent. Also will be adding more detail and graphics to the main landing page. We are scheduled to launch in two weeks. So please be patient was we bring you what you have been missing for quite a while.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 22 2007, 02:53 PM~7055939
> *For man who don't care about bikes anymore he sure jump on this topic fast!  When was the last time you post Matt?
> *


X2


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

Why do people worry what Matt does or doesnt do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 06:42 PM~7058047
> *Why do people worry what Matt does or doesnt do?
> *


I dont think anyone is worried about it. Matt is a cool homie. If I could go to that LRM show out there with him, I would. 

What people are pointing out and your missing on or dont want to admit for some reason, is that he says hes not that 407 guy. And when there talking about him, BOOM!!!, there he is. Thats what it looks like to us. Thats all. Just a case of coincedence. No ones going to lose any sleep over anything homie.


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

then why do these guys bring it up if it aint a big deal? 

From what I seen on here its a big novela!
People who talk about people on here aint right.
That my opinion.

I have met him once and he is a cool. Knows alot about bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 06:49 PM~7058117
> *then why do these guys bring it up if it aint a big deal?
> 
> From what I seen on here its a big novela!
> ...


This is a forum and people discuss things. Sometimes its a technical issue like our friend RO-BC's fork problem. Other times its about how someone thinks the best paint jobs come from a spray can. In this case its the homie Matt. Does it bother you that people ask about him?


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

It doesnt bother me. People who know him should ask him in person. Get it straight from him.....not assume.

Some people need to get a life.

Life is Short.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7058279
> *It doesnt bother me. People who know him should ask him in person. Get it straight from him.....not assume.
> 
> Some people need to get a life.
> ...


Like who?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2007, 02:09 PM~7031873
> *Don't even trip buddy these fools iz impatient as hell.  They be the types that get pissed off about the length of time it takes for a toilet to flush  :uh:
> Do what you gotta do to make sure it comes out right the way YOU want it :thumbsup:
> *


*so hows pedalscrapers.com coming along *


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2007, 10:08 PM~7058316
> *Like who?
> *



Everyone.

I need to get one. 
Cant be on here all the time. 
My feet might grow roots


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7058351
> *Everyone.
> 
> I need to get one.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

So which bike do you have?


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

its a 20" inch custom.

Dark Cyde

Paz Brothers just got the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 07:15 PM~7058427
> *its a 20" inch custom.
> 
> Dark Cyde
> ...


Is it the red one?


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

new in the circuit.


The red one is Spiderman.

I wanted to buy that one from them.


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

I will post pics soon. by the end of the month


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

Those guys are insane with their creations.
That is why I am having them do the work and why I joined


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 07:22 PM~7058503
> *Those guys are insane with their creations.
> That is why I am having them do the work and why I joined
> *


If you see tacos parts, take a picfor him cause he wants to see them. And whats up with the website? :dunno:


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

I will call them tomorrow to see whats up with that.

The website takes time. There arent too many websites out there for bike clubs that kick ass. We want to make this the best out there. There will be haters out there but oh well


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 07:28 PM~7058560
> *I will call them tomorrow to see whats up with that.
> 
> The website takes time. There arent too many websites out there for bike clubs that kick ass. We want to make this the best out there. There will be haters out there but oh well
> *


  Keep an eye out. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 23 2007, 06:09 AM~7058318
> *so hows pedalscrapers.com coming along
> *


That was Matt's thing not me. Pedalscrapers.com will never come to be. :tears: I was going to provide the pictures and stories for that site. We were supposed to get in on it together but he was going to be the webmaster and then things come up. That's life.


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

TTT right now for all the NEMESIS HOMIES....and as for the homie Matt hey if he wanted to join the family then hey the doors open and its only because alot of people dont know him as a person and he is one down homie. Thats my outlook on this topic fo -sho!!!! So lets just roll on this topic and Nemesis BC is blowing up in the 07!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Jan 27 2007, 02:00 PM~7102781
> *TTT right now for all the NEMESIS HOMIES....and as for the homie Matt hey if he wanted to join the family then hey the doors open and its only because alot of people dont know him as a person and he is one down homie. Thats my outlook on this topic fo -sho!!!! So lets just roll on this topic and Nemesis BC is blowing up in the 07!!!
> *


Is the website up?


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nope not up yet....




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2007, 03:02 PM~7102798
> *Is the website up?
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: shit i ges we have to wait till next year


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a year!!!! It will be up and running soon.



> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 03:43 PM~7103069
> *:uh: shit i ges we have to wait till next year
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 27 2007, 02:43 PM~7103069
> *:uh: shit i ges we have to wait till next year
> *


idk


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

A little Sneak peek.....Still working on the Nav Bar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I probably wasnt a good idea to start this topic huh?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2007, 06:29 PM~7142895
> *I probably wasnt a good idea to start this topic huh?
> *


iam with you there !  i would like to see these bikes but what ever no need


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2007, 08:29 PM~7142895
> *I probably wasnt a good idea to start this topic huh?
> *


word


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

look good. cant wait to see it


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

are their any other bike club websites out there?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Feb 19 2007, 06:46 AM~7294134
> *are their any other bike club websites out there?
> *


Enchnanted Dreams has one.

Rollerz Only BC has a page off the main http://www.RollerzOnly.com website


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 19 2007, 09:55 AM~7296584
> *Enchnanted Dreams has one.
> 
> Rollerz Only BC has a page off the main http://www.RollerzOnly.com website
> *


were its sais forums yall got the layitlow forum thats wild homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 AM~7297163
> *were its sais forums yall got the layitlow forum thats wild homie
> 
> *


wicked


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 10:48 AM~7297163
> *were its sais forums yall got the layitlow forum thats wild homie
> 
> *


gnarly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TOTALLY INSANE DUDE!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

did you get the day off or just not working ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:05 AM~7297244
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> did you get the day off or just not working ?
> *


I got the day off. At my old job I would have been at work along with all the major holidays but my new job is better. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what do you mean new? no more manzana?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:15 AM~7297320
> *what do you mean new?  no more manzana?
> *


nope, pero despues te explico todo. A la mejor unos destos dias en el chat.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, but it might be a long time before i go to chat again, my computer has gone bonkers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:21 AM~7297383
> *cool, but it might be a long time before i go to chat again, my computer has gone bonkers
> *


Whats it doing?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7297348
> *nope, pero despues te explico todo. A la mejor unos destos dias en el chat.
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:22 AM~7297389
> *Whats it doing?
> *


literally nothing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2007, 09:23 AM~7297395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Even Nemesis b.c. says :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7297402
> *literally nothing
> *


How did that happen?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't know, it turns on but it doesn't let me click on anything, it's been doing that for about a week


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:30 AM~7297462
> *i don't know, it turns on but it doesn't let me click on anything, it's been doing that for about a week
> *


Do you have the cds that came with the computer? One of them should be the recovery disks. I think you said you already tried that though huh?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2007, 11:31 AM~7297476
> *Do you have the cds that came with the computer? One of them should be the recovery disks. I think you said you already tried that though huh?
> *


actually, it has to drives for the cd's and dvd's, but it stopped reading cd's a while back also, so i still wouldn't be able to use them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:37 AM~7297525
> *actually, it has to drives for the cd's and dvd's, but it stopped reading cd's a while back also, so i still wouldn't be able to use them.
> *


Theres a way to start your computer in safe mode or something like that. Your going to need to figure out how to do that.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i already started it in safe mode. i will figure it out somehow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:40 AM~7297547
> *i already started it in safe mode.  i will figure it out somehow
> *


I think thats when you have to put one of the cds in.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll keep trying then. it was like that for a few days then it started working again. then it went back to acting up, i'll try it later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:47 AM~7297593
> *i'll keep trying then.  it was like that for a few days then it started working again.  then it went back to acting up, i'll try it later
> *


After you get it to work then you go to the add remove programes thing in the control panel and look for things that are not supposed to be in there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i wanted to try that, but i don't want to lose all my pictures that i have, will they be lost or not?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna try and get some work done now, i'll see you all later :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 09:55 AM~7297644
> *i'm gonna try and get some work done now, i'll see you all later :wave:
> *


Bye.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 10:30 AM~7297859
> *i'm back
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got to go in about 30 minutes again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7297999
> *i got to go in about 30 minutes again
> *


aight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

cant wait to see the website.
I know it will be bad ass


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

DAM WE BLOWING UP RIGHT NOW!!!! WASSUP TEXAS!!!
The site will be hot!

Send me some pics of your bikes and we will get it going.




> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 20 2007, 03:23 PM~7309596
> *cant wait to see the website.
> I know it will be bad ass
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Oct 15 2006, 10:59 AM~6372450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEMESIS BC 407 "Just want to remind you about something the PAZ brother made history in Lowriding creating things everyone else trys to copy, your just another carbon copy of what was out there man your not original at all.
Yes I too come in PEACE and I must say lets leave it at this for now." 

GOOD LUCK! (Your going to need it)

Lets make it clear I dont have nothing to prove to you or your club..Second I did pay for some rims to get made last year from one of your club members and have not seen nothing  And I all ready took care of it. Since when do you see others trying to copy The Paz Brothers? And Iam another carbon copy and not original and I need luck for what? :uh: For you to reply and act like your some one special is not cool why dont your try to fix your website and stop talking noice oh and times up lets see how long it will take for me to get my money back..Day one stars 2/21/07 
Nemesis 407 show me what you got ?


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

REC once again your prove how immature you can be about this whole problem. You had to come up here and try to explain to the whole LAYITLOW whats going with your problems, listen up real good tuff guy, your going to get your money back with no probs like I said THE PAZ BROTHERS have nothing to lose.

And yes Layitlow I did send REC that message and its true he is a carbon copy of what has already came out in the Lowrider Bicycle circuit. In your response all I hear is crying :tears: :tears: Save the tears homie, jus face it your impatient and once again it doesnt hurt to learn how to make your own Wheels, its not bad to get your hands dirty and learn something. So un bunch your g-string homie and go into the garage and learn something.

As for NEMESIS BC this isnt what we are about but we had to smash on this fool cause it seems no matter which way you put it he doesnt understand! A business matter in which is no ones business has now turned public so REC you are the target now.




> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 20 2007, 05:46 PM~7310548
> *NEMESIS BC 407  "Just want to remind you about something the PAZ brother made history in Lowriding creating things everyone else trys to copy, your just another carbon copy of what was out there man your not original at all.
> Yes I too come in PEACE and I must say lets leave it at this for now."
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Feb 20 2007, 06:08 PM~7310663
> *REC once again your prove how immature you can be about this whole problem. You had to come up here and try to explain to the whole LAYITLOW whats going with your problems, listen up real good tuff guy, your going to get your money back with no probs like I said THE PAZ BROTHERS have nothing to lose.
> 
> And yes Layitlow I did send REC that message and its true he is a carbon copy of what has already came out in the Lowrider Bicycle circuit. In your response all I hear is crying  :tears:  :tears: Save the tears homie, jus face it your impatient and once again it doesnt hurt to learn how to make your own Wheels, its not bad to get your hands dirty and learn something. So un bunch your g-string homie and go into the garage and learn something.
> ...


Yeah its true I paid for my rims and have not seen nothing whats wrong with me trying to get my money i wont let a club like Nemesis BC try to walk all over me WTF is wrong with you Iam a target of what ?Iam one deep Ill be in Houston and Las Vegas lets see what you will do and belive me I have nothing to prove.Impatient you are right after a full year yeah who wouldnt?


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

See but your acting like they havent communicated with you my friend if I recall you have spoken with them and they have offered you options wether or not you wanted your wheels or your money. Your wheels are done!!! So I guess you choose to get your money back and they specifically asked you and you never returned there messages. Cmon bro be real dont make try to make these guys sound like there in consistent!!! ILL BE IN PHX AZ bro no prob so show up and we can deal with this like two adults not like kids.

Nobody cares about what you have to prove or not!



> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 20 2007, 06:14 PM~7310705
> *Yeah its true I paid for my rims and have not seen nothing whats wrong with me trying  to get my money i wont let a club like Nemesis BC try to walk all over me WTF is wrong with you Iam a target of what ?Iam one deep Ill be in Houston  and Las Vegas lets see what you will do and belive me I have nothing to prove.Impatient you are right after a full year yeah who wouldnt?
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

This is what I am talking about!
You will get your money back. That is the decision you made. I asked you numerous times what you wanted. Yes you waited patiently and it took awhile, but must I tell you everything that goes on in my family?


I guess you want to know about the multiple surgeries one has endured. Trying going thru the pain to and see your flesh and blood go thru the heartless pain! I would understanding and a bit of compassion would be there. To you they are excuses, to me this is reality! I pray that no one goes thru this. But thru this battle it has MADE the PAZ BROS. stronger and has " united " all of us!!!!! FOr those who show patience I thank you. For those that dont our prayers. All this nonsense for what. Material things? There is more to life then money, parts and or bikes! Familia...is what made this sport and what keeps it going. Not the idiotic crap that goes on here. The trash talking and the meaningless topics that fill this place. You had the problem with us, then you should have kept it between us.Instead the airing of dirty laundry is put out there and for what. Instead a snowball effect of words and idle threats that make us as a whole look ignorant. ( whole meaning us CHICANOS or the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) People in the community who have known us since we started know what we are all about and that respect that they give is well taken and given. PAZ BROS are NOT ON HERE TO CHEAT PEOPLE OUT. WE HAVE PUT MANY YEARS IN THE GAME AND ARE NOT LETTING THIS HOLD US BACK!

GOD BLESS!


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

NEMESIS Bike Club is not about being aggresive with people this is not the image we are trying to put out. THE PAZ family are great, they have been threw alot as a whole. I have always delt with the PAZ family and never had any probs with them. So if anybodys wondering its REC that is getting out of hand. FAMILY is first and thats what Lowriding is about. And if I recall REC stateing that he would have MANNYS BIKE SHOP finish the wheels tells me he has no respect for anyone. Mannys Bike Shop is great but thats not the subject.

So for the PAZ brothers much respect and LOVE from this side you know!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 20 2007, 05:24 PM~7310765
> *This is what I am talking about!
> You will get your money back. That is the decision you made. I asked you numerous times what you wanted. Yes you waited patiently and it took awhile, but must I tell you everything that goes on in my family?
> I guess you want to know about the multiple surgeries one has endured. Trying going thru the pain to and see your flesh and blood go thru the heartless pain! I would understanding and a bit of compassion would be there. To you they are excuses, to me this is reality! I pray that no one goes thru this. But thru this battle it has MADE the PAZ BROS. stronger and has " united " all of us!!!!! FOr those who show patience I thank you. For those that dont our prayers. All this nonsense for what. Material things? There is more to life then money, parts and or bikes! Familia...is what made this sport and what keeps it going. Not the idiotic crap that goes on here. The trash talking and the meaningless topics that fill this place. You had the problem with us, then you should have kept it between us.Instead the airing of dirty laundry is put out there and for what. Instead a snowball effect of words and idle threats that make us as a whole look ignorant. ( whole meaning us CHICANOS or the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) People in the community who have known us since we started know what we are all about and that respect that they give is well taken and given. PAZ BROS are NOT ON HERE TO CHEAT PEOPLE OUT. WE HAVE PUT MANY YEARS IN THE GAME  AND ARE NOT LETTING THIS HOLD US BACK!
> ...





> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Feb 20 2007, 05:50 PM~7310999
> *NEMESIS Bike Club is not about being aggresive with people this is not the image we are trying to put out. THE PAZ family are great, they have been threw alot as a whole. I have always delt with the PAZ family and never had any probs with them. So if anybodys wondering its REC that is getting out of hand. FAMILY is first and thats what Lowriding is about. And if I recall REC stateing that he would have MANNYS BIKE SHOP finish the wheels tells me he has no respect for anyone. Mannys Bike Shop is great but thats not the subject.
> 
> So for the PAZ brothers much respect and LOVE from this side you know!
> *


This is the result of no communication between people who made an agreement. One person agreed to make something for another person. Thats what were talking about here. That alone is the issue. Not clubs, or lowriding traditions or anything else. 

If it is important to protect your image then deal with the situation when it begins. Not months later when people begin to talk about you. You only have yourself to blame. One person did not hold up there part of the agreement and the other person got upset like we all would. Put your self in there shoes. What would you do? 

Dont act like your innocent. Make the parts that your supposed to make or give people there $$$ back, return emails, return phone calls and thats it. End of story. Im sorry about your personal problems and I hope things turn out for the better but you have to be responsible and follow through.


----------



## NEMESIS B.C. (Dec 13, 2006)

the point is that they should deal with it not bring in other people who have no say. Who are you socios or anyone. What I see on here is so much gossip and the blame game. It is like if you have a problem with your girl/wife you deal with it. You dont put it on MAury Povich and make not only you but the other person look like fools.


Their is so much drama that I can see both parties have to say. But when it comes down to it family does come first. Image isnt everything. in a few months this shit will blow over and it will be someone else. And the soap opera goes on

Its heartbreaking what happened to him and I cant imagine what I would do. So then you should maybe ask yourself then that same question. 

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok here are my 2 cents on this subject.

i think first off Rec has the right to be upset but at the same time rec what are u so upset for right now you got rims already on your ride and alot of people on here ride your nuts cause your bike. i understand you feel like you been jipped but come on homie think bout other shit besides yourself. now i admit i was mad when they didnt get ahold of me but i had to sit back and think for a minute. i realized that they do have familys and other things more important it dont justifie the tardiness on parts or contacting me but i accept it now because i know what it feels like to be so overwhelmed with personal shit look at the situation with my car i really dont feel like doing shit after it was stolen but slowly imma get back to the things i like to do anyways im out just my 2cents


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

To me the situation happened and is done. There is no use bringing it up anymore. Let the bikes do the talking. trust me I have stuff that I am waiting for also. But you dont see me get on here and bash people. That shows the maturity and you know that stuff does happen that is beyond control. That is LIFE and it only makes you stronger.

Taco I am On it on what we talked about yesterday. Get you back rollin'


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 21 2007, 06:27 PM~7315410
> *To me the situation happened and is done. There is no use bringing it up anymore. Let the bikes do the talking.  trust me I have stuff that I am waiting for also. But you dont see me get on here and bash people. That shows the maturity and you know that stuff does happen that is beyond control. That is LIFE and it only makes you stronger.
> 
> Taco I am On it on what we talked about yesterday. Get you back rollin'
> *



That's what I'm talkin about bro. You got all these guys out there that bitch and moan about this and that and how bikes don't look like bikes anymore, blah blah but WTF do they got? street customs, rusty rims, and just substandard garbage. Let the bikes do the talking.

I know you guys and Nobility don't get up on here and talk smack, you just wait and bust out at a show :thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well SAID!!!  



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 21 2007, 08:27 AM~7315410
> *To me the situation happened and is done. There is no use bringing it up anymore. Let the bikes do the talking.  trust me I have stuff that I am waiting for also. But you dont see me get on here and bash people. That shows the maturity and you know that stuff does happen that is beyond control. That is LIFE and it only makes you stronger.
> 
> Taco I am On it on what we talked about yesterday. Get you back rollin'
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Feb 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7310999
> *NEMESIS Bike Club is not about being aggresive with people this is not the image we are trying to put out. THE PAZ family are great, they have been threw alot as a whole. I have always delt with the PAZ family and never had any probs with them. So if anybodys wondering its REC that is getting out of hand. FAMILY is first and thats what Lowriding is about. And if I recall REC stateing that he would have MANNYS BIKE SHOP finish the wheels tells me he has no respect for anyone. Mannys Bike Shop is great but thats not the subject.
> 
> So for the PAZ brothers much respect and LOVE from this side you know!
> *


All I had said was that if the Paz Brother didnt had my rims that I would of had Mannys Bike Shop take care of the rims but I shouldnt of had to since its been a full year.Plus Iam getting my money back no need for the rims So dont try to talk shit homie Iam not from Orlando Florida and my name aint a club hopper its funny how you try to talk shit about me but then again you been trying to come out with a new bicycle in 2006 oh 
2007 might be your year got for it but whats really next? You left Finest Kreations ,Rollerz Only? Then you joint Nemesis the truth is you aint shit Iam REC and I dont care who you are.www.Pedal Scrappers.com/www.nemesisbikeclub.com webmaster stick to what you try to do best. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

Raul, This fool think your from Florida!!!


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

WTF??? :uh: 

Why does everybody think im linked to or are Wicked Dragon68?
Yes Orlando FL area code is 407 but im not from Florida how many times must I clear that up.

Lets get this shit str8 my name is Raul im from LA, I do know Wicked Dragon 68 because he deals business with the PAZ brothers. Once again your spreading peoples business all over this site, I wouldint be surprised if Wicked Dragon 68 kicks your ass for saying all this. Im sure he doesnt give a shit but, your talking alot of shit that you cant backup. So just chill!! The envy is pouring out of you!! Its cool man ill be AZ for the show we can meet then. Like I said lets talk man to man.
Once again the image that your are showing for your club is negative. All I did was simply defend whats right.



> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 21 2007, 11:25 PM~7323354
> *All I had said was that if the Paz Brother didnt had my rims that I would of had Mannys Bike Shop take care of the rims but I shouldnt of had to since its been a full year.Plus Iam getting my money back no need for the rims So dont try to talk shit homie Iam not from Orlando Florida and my name aint  a club hopper its funny how you try to talk shit about me but then again you been trying to come out with a new bicycle in 2006 oh
> 2007 might be your year got for it but  whats really next? You left Finest Kreations ,Rollerz Only? Then you joint Nemesis the truth is you aint shit Iam REC and  I dont care who you are.www.Pedal Scrappers.com/www.nemesisbikeclub.com webmaster stick to what you try to do best. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

wtf man these fools are trippin man!!!  



> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 07:32 AM~7324654
> *Raul, This fool think your from Florida!!!
> *


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

How many clubs was he in.........hmmmmmmm. 
He is guilty of being a clubhopper himself. All it takes is to be in one and BAM!

I say about 60% of people on here are and have been clubhoppers themselves. So why the anger REC? To each is own


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its starting to get thick in here check it out imma pu this out nobody gonna do shit in phx unless its me lol so rec chill or your bike will be on my list lol j/k but on the real mabey we should all meet up at a strip joint and have a big meeting mafia style


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

not enuff sleep I guess. Wondering our ever step! What move are we going to make. What are we busting out


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7324702
> *its starting to get thick in here check it out imma pu this out nobody gonna do shit in phx unless its me lol so rec chill or your bike will be on my list lol j/k but on the real mabey we should all meet up at a strip joint and have a big meeting mafia style
> *



he might not be old enuff. Only the real men do it mafia style!


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

This topic is getting weaker and weaker!!! Hey rec like I said GOOD LUCK!

And Wicked Dragon68 is a cool dude, just watch when his shit comes out it on for sure I know thatt!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 07:40 AM~7324698
> *How many clubs was he in.........hmmmmmmm.
> He is guilty of being a clubhopper himself. All it takes is to be in one and BAM!
> 
> ...


how many was rec in? 

ive only been in two major clubs FK and the big RO. and the thing is both clubs came to me


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

Some fools like to kurupt topics with other crap. We know who we can thank! 

Yo Raul hit me up tonite. We can do a conference call with the men from AZ.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2007, 09:48 AM~7324736
> *how many was rec in?
> 
> ive only been in two major clubs FK and the big RO. and the thing is both clubs came to me
> *



He knows the answer. If they came to you that is different. 2 is not bad. I bet there are fools in here who have been in 3 or more.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 07:49 AM~7324744
> *Some fools like to kurupt topics with other crap. We know who we can thank!
> 
> Yo Raul hit me up tonite. We can do a conference call with the men from AZ.
> *


the men from az sounds kind of funny lol but i know what ya mean lol


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

well boyz they aint. Like I said earlier only REAL MEN DO IT MAFIA STYLE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Feb 22 2007, 05:48 PM~7324736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I gotta say is weather the storm buddy. We had a bunch of phucking shit talkers up in the TNT topic from people trying to get cheap parts and what happened? WE weathered the hate and we're still up there doing our thing. So just do what you gotta do brotha, keep rollin on and keep it real. REC will come and go but Nemesis is forever and that's for real.  Just brush it off and work on the next hater, that's RO style right there buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2007, 09:55 AM~7324780
> *Same here and we both rolled in FK until it was dead and in the ground, not like we hopped.  I mean we were clubless basically since it ended and was over so that definitely don't make us club hoppers at all.  I went out kicking and screaming from Fk but ya know what? RO is 100x better
> All I gotta say is weather the storm buddy.  We had a bunch of phucking shit talkers up in the TNT site from people trying to get cheap parts and what happened?  WE weathered the hate and we're still up there doing our thing.  So just do what you gotta do brotha, keep rollin on and keep it real.  REC will come and go but Nemesis is forever and that's for real.    Just brush it off and work on the next hater, that's RO style right there buddy :thumbsup:
> *




Damn.....that was nice!

What I always say is that we have something for THOSE HATERS!!!!

NEMESIS has been around along time. Never too big, but know it is going to spread like a wild fire.

Much Props for RO!
NEMESIS DOWN WITH RO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 05:58 PM~7324794
> *Damn.....that was nice!
> 
> What I always say is that we have something for THOSE HATERS!!!!
> ...



Nemesis is just like Nobility, y'all are creepers. People forget you're out there and dont know what you got until you bust out and kick ass at a show. I mean look how it went down last year. Pinnacle and MOS. Currently the top 2 best bikes in the world and did they post spy pics all along the time they were building? Hell no, you just did your thing and busted ass in Vegas. That's how you do it right there :thumbsup:

Both clubs are very small but you pack a powerful punch. You guys go out and do your thing. Sure you're small but the bikes you do have are the best quality out there. 

So keep on doing what you're doing and ride the storm of hate.


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

we going to ride them like we roder their chicks lastnight


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

need spellcheck on here fellas.

GOING TO RIDE THEM LIKE WE RODE THEIR CHICKS LASTNIGHT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 06:08 PM~7324857
> *need spellcheck on here fellas.
> 
> GOING TO RIDE THEM LIKE WE RODE THEIR CHICKS LASTNIGHT
> *


You need to get one of those old school See and Say things. Remember those? I think ET used one when he was building his Call Home machine :roflmao: Damn I'm old :tears: I remember watchin ET in the theatre when I was 3 :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u realise your gonna get beat down for your birthday tony


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah....the one that speaks like a robot. That was so cool back in the day. 

Crazy!

We should send one to everyone because some need it more than others


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 22 2007, 10:22 AM~7324933
> *u realise your gonna get beat down for your birthday tony
> *




you guys should make a huge wooden paddle with RO branded on it.
Like the fraternities in college!!! Let me tell you.......Tony wont be sitting down for days


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 06:23 PM~7324939
> *yeah....the one that speaks like a robot. That was so cool back in the day.
> 
> Crazy!
> ...


:roflmao: I think I'm gonna put one in my avartar with the caption "every new LIL Membership now comes with one of these" :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by nemsisb.c.texas_@Feb 22 2007, 06:28 PM~7324971
> *you guys should make a huge wooden paddle with RO branded on it.
> Like the fraternities in college!!! Let me tell you.......Tony wont be sitting down for days
> *



Don't give them any ideas :twak: :nono: :angry:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TonyO......man when I see you in PHX I will be waiting in line. J/K!


What up Raul and TOny D. Hit me up tonite


Peace


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got nothing to say, and too many replies to read, :biggrin:


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

You are right

also its between them. let them work it out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 20 2007, 06:14 PM~7310705
> *Yeah its true I paid for my rims and have not seen nothing whats wrong with me trying  to get my money i wont let a club like Nemesis BC try to walk all over me WTF is wrong with you Iam a target of what ?Iam one deep Ill be in Houston  and Las Vegas lets see what you will do and belive me I have nothing to prove.Impatient you are right after a full year yeah who wouldnt?
> *


I would e pist off to, but also if they knew it was going to take them that long to do a set of rims where is the communication of calling a REC and telling him " hey its going to take this long to do the rims, do you still want to or not". 

The only reason im jumping in this conversation is because REC aint riding alone. He shouldnt of put them on blast like that but people snap after getting shaffted for $$$$.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7326701
> *I would e pist off to, but also if they knew it was going to take them that long to do a set of rims where is the communication of calling a REC and telling him " hey its going to take this long to do the rims, do you still want to or not".
> 
> The only reason im jumping in this conversation is because REC aint riding alone. He shouldnt of put them on blast like that but people snap after getting shaffted for $$$$.
> *



I think people get impatient and they just snap after a while. I'm still waiting on some parts too but I mean I did get other parts along the way from them. Communication is Key and you just gotta keep at it, maybe they were out of service or busy. I mean hey they do have family and family comes before anything else in this world and if that means blowing off a customer because they're bitching about a $400 set of wheels when someone in your family is sick phuck them, they can wait.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah I hear you bro, but all it takes is 5 minutes, to let someone know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7327802
> *Yeah I hear you bro, but all it takes is 5 minutes, to let someone know.
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2007, 07:44 PM~7330652
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## nemsisb.c.texas (Feb 20, 2007)

But he didnt get shafted, He is getting his money back. 
Its between them. Case closed


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Feb 22 2007, 11:43 PM~7327802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know man if it was you and someone you loved like a parent or kid was sick that's the last thing on your mind. You're not gonna be at a hospital thinking "oh damn I gotta call homeboy about his parts" :nono:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2007, 07:27 AM~7333997
> *I don't know man if it was you and someone you loved like a parent or kid was sick that's the last thing on your mind.  You're not gonna be at a hospital thinking "oh damn I gotta call homeboy about his parts"  :nono:
> *




exactly. But Like my homeboy said. Its over. No use crying over spilt milk. Time to move on.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 23 2007, 05:49 PM~7334125
> *exactly. But Like my homeboy said. Its over. No use crying over spilt milk. Time to move on.
> *


I spilled my milk :tears: :tears: RIP milk :angel:



:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2007, 07:27 AM~7333997
> *I don't know man if it was you and someone you loved like a parent or kid was sick that's the last thing on your mind.  You're not gonna be at a hospital thinking "oh damn I gotta call homeboy about his parts"   :nono:
> *



Exactly, I pray to GOD that any of you on here dont have to go thru that. It takes a toll on your mind and health.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:wave: IS THE PAGE ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 9 2007, 04:15 PM~7446414
> *:wave:  IS THE PAGE ALMOST FINISHED
> *


I don't know ask MATT LUGO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^^^^^^ hes nemesis now?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 20 2007, 06:24 PM~7310765
> *This is what I am talking about!
> You will get your money back. That is the decision you made. I asked you numerous times what you wanted. Yes you waited patiently and it took awhile, but must I tell you everything that goes on in my family?
> I guess you want to know about the multiple surgeries one has endured. Trying going thru the pain to and see your flesh and blood go thru the heartless pain! I would understanding and a bit of compassion would be there. To you they are excuses, to me this is reality! I pray that no one goes thru this. But thru this battle it has MADE the PAZ BROS. stronger and has " united " all of us!!!!! FOr those who show patience I thank you. For those that dont our prayers. All this nonsense for what. Material things? There is more to life then money, parts and or bikes! Familia...is what made this sport and what keeps it going. Not the idiotic crap that goes on here. The trash talking and the meaningless topics that fill this place. You had the problem with us, then you should have kept it between us.Instead the airing of dirty laundry is put out there and for what. Instead a snowball effect of words and idle threats that make us as a whole look ignorant. ( whole meaning us CHICANOS or the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) People in the community who have known us since we started know what we are all about and that respect that they give is well taken and given. PAZ BROS are NOT ON HERE TO CHEAT PEOPLE OUT. WE HAVE PUT MANY YEARS IN THE GAME  AND ARE NOT LETTING THIS HOLD US BACK!
> ...


 Man when will I get my money shit stop giving me the run around and pay up you got the address if you say you aint no ripoff then pay up :angry: I got a check from somebody in your state and it didnt take that long .All i want is my money and disk brakes thats all.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Than bro you still havent gotten your money back..........We do have rip offs on lay it low. Thats fucked up we cant trust no bitch in here. They are getting a bad rep anyways.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm rec still nothing .......thats fucked up :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7 months later its still not up.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:nicoderm: :scrutinize: :dunno: 




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2007, 11:32 PM~8231920
> *7 months later its still not up.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

As of 11:32 pm (PST) the site did not work.


----------

